# Scales scales scales



## sgtneo (Feb 8, 2015)

So, having just started (around 3 weeks ago) with my new routine and diet (200g carbs, 150g protein and 60g fat) i went out and brought myself some scales, the ones below.

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/8303572.htm

Anyway been using these scales for a couple of weeks now and initially they have been showing I've dropped weight albeit slowly but there is the occasional over read/under read. Well i stepped on these Thursday morning and could see I've dropped another 2 pounds. Step on them this morning and i get 3 completely different readings, one showing up 2 pounds, another 4 and another 6, and i zero'd the scales each time. Having looked it up this seems to be fairly common for relatively cheap home scales. I did some research before buying these and thought they were meant to be more accurate. Also add to the fact I've been under my calorie goals and macros (long work days) all day thurs/fri and still going to the gym late it doesn't add up.

I have been looking around and want something that also checks body fat reasonably accurately, which i have come to understand can be pretty hard to come by. So I've found these and wondered if anyone on here has used them or knows of any better alternatives? Keen to do some research as they're kinda pricy to invest in if they turn out to be in accurate.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tanita-Segm...ords=Tanita+Segmental+Body+Composition+Scales


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 24, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## Greedy (Feb 24, 2015)

Hmmm... weird its giving you new readings and its pretty much new? Yeah the cheaper the worse it is..i had a scale for 5 years very accurate i paid quite abit for it then last year i bought a new one cos it was on sale its so bad i was baffled by it.  So just try to spend alittle more for the quality of equipment..


----------



## Greedy (Feb 24, 2015)

Btw thats a hella nice scale but pricey... but everyone says its 5 stars and a good buy so if you want get it.


----------



## wister (Mar 2, 2015)

with these scales if you lean forward you will weigh more and if you lean back you will weigh less.  Give it a try.


----------



## tommy254 (Jun 27, 2015)

Yeah I have the same shitty scales at home. When I lean forward I weigh more. At least I have accurate scales at the gym. My advice is to spend some extra for better scsles, if your weight really matters for you.


----------

